# Pre Workout killing appetite :(



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

hi guys i have recently purchased MYPRE, the new pre workout from myprotein, i like it, it has a lot of good ingredients in it, but the main one being caffeine with 400mg per 2 scoops, this absolutely kills my appetite for hours and was wondering is there any way around this?


----------



## xjx (Jul 11, 2014)

You sure it's the caffeine suppressing hunger? Although, if I'm not mistaken you're trying to lower body fat levels, therefore this should come in handy.


----------



## lewishart (Mar 13, 2012)

Yeah I have an issue sometimes with pre workouts wiping it, same goes for var sometimes, bang it pre workout and appetite is gone.

Can be the caffeine in it to be honest, it will reduce your hunger obviously, half the dose.

I dropped my pre workout powders and just started banging mtren pre wo lol, far superior and i still can eat for days, although thats not the best advice just my situation haha.

Find one with less caffeine, there are a few with minimal.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

delbo said:


> hi guys i have recently purchased MYPRE, the new pre workout from myprotein, i like it, it has a lot of good ingredients in it, but the main one being caffeine with 400mg per 2 scoops, this absolutely kills my appetite for hours and was wondering is there any way around this?


this is exactly why i stopped using high stim pre-workouts. Trained like a beast, got home and cooked a huge great tasty looking meal only to have no appetite and end up leaving half of it. If i cant eat i cant grow, so i knocked the heavy stim products on the head, just no place for them in my training now + always struggled sleeping at night.

i still use some pre-workout supplements, but i go for the more well balanced versions like Warrior Rage. Its not highly stim packed but gives me the focus, pump and stamina thats right for my needs without the sides of loosing appetite, sh#ts and loss of sleep. Muscle Pharma Assault is very similar too. You can also try a caffeine free based product as well.

Warrior RAGE - 392g | Bodybuilding Warehouse

MusclePharm Assault V2 - 290g | Bodybuilding Warehouse

Pre-Workout | Bodybuilding Warehouse


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

delbo said:


> hi guys i have recently purchased MYPRE, the new pre workout from myprotein, i like it, it has a lot of good ingredients in it, but the main one being caffeine with 400mg per 2 scoops, this absolutely kills my appetite for hours and was wondering is there any way around this?


Caffiene is an appetite supressant.

Do you really need a pre-workout to train? If so, take a half dose giving you 200mg.

If not, drop the pre-workout and train without if you can. Its good to give your CNS a break anyway.


----------



## Boshlop (Apr 1, 2012)

hit and miss IME, some people drink coffee and gain the ability to starve them selves, some get the energy to just eat faster... personally i can take a normal eca dose still fancy a all you can eat


----------



## DC1 (May 5, 2014)

Boshlop said:


> hit and miss IME, some people drink coffee and gain the ability to starve them selves, some get the energy to just eat faster... personally i can take a normal eca dose still fancy a all you can eat


Unfortunately i am the same. Caffiene does bugger all to curb my hunger! :no:


----------



## delbo (Aug 17, 2014)

DC1 said:


> Caffiene is an appetite supressant.
> 
> Do you really need a pre-workout to train? If so, take a half dose giving you 200mg.
> 
> If not, drop the pre-workout and train without if you can. Its good to give your CNS a break anyway.


I get much better pumps when taking pre workout. And my CNS doesn't need a break from pre workout since I don't use it.


----------



## nbfootball65 (Nov 18, 2014)

You can try taking a less powerful pre-workout or lower the dosage of the one you have.


----------

